# What's the appeal with anthropomorphic animals anyway?



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

No really, it's kind of crossed my mind recently. Does anyone here actually have a sensible reason for liking talking animals? As furfaggy as I am, I still don't quite get it. I just figured my personal obsession stuck with me because of all the cartoons and comics I spent time with as a kid, but a lot of people join the fandom for other reasons.

But that still doesn't explain what makes them so damn "interesting". I mean, there's no anthropomorphic object fandom, pirate fandom, ninja fandom, or armored super-soldier fandom last time I checked, but there's a fandom about talking animals. Always struck me as odd.

Maybe it is just a fetish in the end, because I don't see any real point in worshiping anthropomorphic animals other than an affinity for cartoons, which is not as common in furrydumb as you'd think. In many people, fetishes evolve long before sexual maturity after all.

I... just don't know. You people are fucking weird.


----------



## Riv (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I mean, there's no anthropomorphic object fandom, pirate fandom, ninja fandom, or armored super-soldier fandom last time I checked


 
Check harder.




Kellie Gator said:


> Does anyone here actually have a sensible reason for liking talking animals?


 
Star Fox 64. I played for amounts of time that could not be considered psychologically healthy by any standard. I'm literally irradiated with nuclear foxitrons.


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

They are different enough to keep our interest, but similar enough for us to apply human characteristics to.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 20, 2010)

I always found the human form to be unappealingly boring, and generally felt cut off from people in general anyway, so an anthroporphic creature is just as relateable but more interesting. I honestly couldn't tell you what is cooler about a cat or a lizard face than a human one though, I guess that's just a mystery.


----------



## Trance (Jun 20, 2010)

Well said Tally.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

Riv said:


> Star Fox 64. I played for amounts of time that could not be considered psychologically healthy by any standard. I'm literally irradiated with nuclear foxitrons.


Star Fox 64 alone turned you furry? To me it sounds more like you should be a rabid fanboy of space shooters rather than cartoon animals. Maybe that's just me, though.



Tally said:


> They are different enough to keep our interest, but similar enough for us to apply human characteristics to.


 That doesn't really make any sense, especially since mankind tends to fear what is different rather than embrace it.


----------



## Riv (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Star Fox 64 alone turned you furry? To me it sounds more like you should be a rabid fanboy of space shooters rather than cartoon animals. Maybe that's just me, though.


 
Not a big fan of those, actually. And SF64 is pretty much the only exposure to the fandom or furries I've had until this year.



Kellie Gator said:


> That doesn't really make any sense, especially since mankind tends to fear what is different rather than embrace it.


 
I've always thought that things which are different generate curiosity, rather than fear, unless one has been conditioned, through experience, to fear the unknown. I think that our insistence on exploring curiosities is something that makes primates special, actually.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Blame every Aesop Fable ever along with Br'er, Anansi, and Narnia. Plus I've always had  a thing for transformation and that usually leads to someone becoming an animal. It wasn't really about cartoons for me ever. I just liked to wonder what it would be like to see the world thought the eyes of something that wasn't human and the whole thing devolved  from there.


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> That doesn't really make any sense, especially since mankind tends to fear what is different rather than embrace it.



That's why it's important for us to be able to apply human characteristics.

But using that same logic I could ask why humans like animals as pets.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Blame every Aesop Fable ever along with Br'er, Anansi, and Narnia. Plus I've always had  a thing for transformation and that usually leads to someone becoming an animal. It wasn't really about cartoons for me ever. I just liked to wonder what it would be like to see the world thought the eyes of something that wasn't human and the whole thing devolved  from there.


 o murr transformation fetish <3


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> o murr transformation fetish <3


 
Normally  I'd tell you to bite me , but yeah, you're right. 

You know Roald Dahl's The Witches? I thought it would be cool to be turned into a mouse.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 20, 2010)

Well.....There's just something about them that seems more attractive and interesting than normal characters.......

I guess its just the charm they have in their looks.....I find cats, fox, dogs (except chihuahua's!!), wolves, and birds very cute and putting them on normal human bodies just adds more charm on them. (Especially wolves....since you can see their bad boy instincts in every drawing. <;3)


----------



## Eske (Jun 20, 2010)

I've never really considered myself "a furry", but I do love anthropomorphic animals.

Part of it was probably due to the fact that my parents used to teach me that people are bad.  They literally told me that people outside of our church were friends with Satan, and only wanted to hurt me.  I now realize that this is bullshit fear-mongering, but I'm sure that kind of psychological crap has to stay with you for a long time...

For the most part, though, animals are just better.  Animals have that innocence about them, while humanity is so tainted and disgusting.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 20, 2010)

I think it is a little bit on the subconscious side, something to do with images found during the more vulnerable time of our lives.

Think of Lombaxes... Its not me wanting to get in their pants, its a bit of a closer relationship, like a Lombax seems a little more human than an actual Human does. Strange or perhaps even a tad bit delusional? Probably, but in the end everyone has one or more delusions, no one is safe from belief.

It could also be childhood attachment, or some scientific reasoning, like in Space Opera, and other things like that Humanoid creatures make less and less sense. We have a higher chance of finding a Lombax-like creature in the universe, than we do another humanoid one.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 20, 2010)

makmakmob said:


> I always found the human form to be unappealingly boring, and generally felt cut off from people in general anyway, so an anthroporphic creature is just as relateable but more interesting. I honestly couldn't tell you what is cooler about a cat or a lizard face than a human one though, I guess that's just a mystery.


 pretty much this for me. Ive always hated people (long before i was furry or even knew what it was) and it just kinda clicked.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 20, 2010)

Eske said:


> I've never really considered myself "a furry", but I do love anthropomorphic animals.
> 
> Part of it was probably due to the fact that my parents used to teach me that people are bad.  They literally told me that people outside of our church were friends with Satan, and only wanted to hurt me.  I now realize that this is bullshit fear-mongering, but I'm sure that kind of psychological crap has to stay with you for a long time...
> 
> For the most part, though, animals are just better.  Animals have that innocence about them, while humanity is so tainted and disgusting.



Somehow.....What you just said sounds so right. <;3


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 20, 2010)

Eske said:


> For the most part, though, animals are just better.  Animals have that innocence about them, while humanity is so tainted and disgusting.



<33333333


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 20, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Well.....There's just something about them that seems more attractive and interesting than normal characters.......
> 
> I guess its just the charm they have in their looks.....I find cats, fox, dogs (except chihuahua's!!), wolves, and birds very cute and putting them on normal human bodies just adds more charm on them. (Especially wolves....since you can see their bad boy instincts in every drawing. <;3)


 
That's what I think too. I think if you take a cute animal, you'll have a sexy anthro. Anthros are hot and cute at the same time.

My friend told me that that's probably what the word "smexy" means.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 20, 2010)

Eske said:


> Part of it was probably due to the fact that my parents used to teach me that people are bad. They literally told me that people outside of our church were friends with Satan, and only wanted to hurt me. I now realize that this is bullshit fear-mongering, but I'm sure that kind of psychological crap has to stay with you for a long time...



I should have read this before you told me you weren't Dutch.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 20, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> That's what I think too. I think if you take a cute animal, you'll have a sexy anthro. Anthros are hot and cute at the same time.
> 
> My friend told me that that's probably what the word "smexy" means.


 
EXACTLY!!! You got it!! Take a cute looking house pet, morph him into a man's body and there you go!! You just made "smexy"!! ;D


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> You know Roald Dahl's The Witches? I thought it would be cool to be turned into a mouse.


 
Me too! But enjoy having a bit of your tail cut off. D:
And in The Magic Finger, the teacher turns into an anthro cat and so does Hermione is one of the Harry Potters. They were both upset about it, but I thought it was so cool...

Animals look so nice, especially foxes and wolves with their long faces. Then seeing them have believable expressions as anthros makes them even more cool. Some non-furry anthro work is creepy though, like this man who photographed his dogs wearing clothes and fishing etc., but with a human's hands. Eww.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Me too! But enjoy having a bit of your tail cut off. D:
> And in The Magic Finger, the teacher turns into an anthro cat and so does Hermione is one of the Harry Potters. They were both upset about it, but I thought it was so cool...
> 
> Animals look so nice, especially foxes and wolves with their long faces. Then seeing them have believable expressions as anthros makes them even more cool. Some non-furry anthro work is creepy though, like this man who photographed his dogs wearing clothes and fishing etc., but with a human's hands. Eww.



True ;D A wolf that smirks always catches my eyes. ;3


----------



## Luca (Jun 20, 2010)

I have no idea... I really didn't like them much before but I did used to play lots of platformergames when I was younger like spiro the dragon, Ratchet & Clank, Sly Cooper ect. I always guessed it was some connection to me really enjoying those games but now that doesn't seem right to me. It's certantly not a fetish for me though. I don't really know what pushed me over the edge into furry though. I guess from chating with a few and playing games with furries online I just sort of got sucked into the fandom.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

Eske said:


> For the most part, though, animals are just better.  Animals have that  innocence about them, while humanity is so tainted and  disgusting.


 Bullshit. Animals kill, eat, and rape each other (in some cases) and most animals only care about their own survival. Humans aren't much worse because we do that too. Other than that, the worst thing we ever did was build some houses and make the planet warmer.



Pliio8 said:


> Think of Lombaxes... Its not me wanting to get in their pants,


Seeing as you're using an avatar of a shirtless Lombax, I'm inclined to disagree.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> That's what I think too. I think if you take a cute animal, you'll have a sexy anthro. Anthros are hot and cute at the same time.
> 
> My friend told me that that's probably what the word "smexy" means.


 Which kind of brings me to my point. It doesn't seem like furries are interested in anthropomorphism for the sake of storytelling or anything like that, it essentially boils down to "anthros are so cute/hot!" Which means that you are sexually attracted to them, meaning you have a fetish.


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Which kind of brings me to my point. It doesn't seem like furries are interested in anthropomorphism for the sake of storytelling or anything like that, it essentially boils down to "anthros are so cute/hot!" Which means that you are sexually attracted to them, meaning you have a fetish.


 
I told you the reason why I believe many people like them, and you said it isn't possible. Which means that you want them to be sexually attracted to them, meaning you have an idea you like and don't want to let go.


----------



## Eske (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Bullshit. Animals kill, eat, and rape each other (in some cases) and most animals only care about their own survival. Humans aren't much worse because we do that too. Other than that, the worst thing we ever did was build some houses and make the planet warmer.


 
There's a big difference between doing those things for survival, and doing those things for absolutely no reason whatsoever.  There are no serial-killing rapist animals, there are animals _surviving_, and that is quite different.  

It's much more complex than "animals are sweet and cuddly, humans are yucky!"
Animals have a wisdom about them which humans have lost -- to take only what is needed, to remember that we _share_ the planet, and there can be no single ruler.  Humans may have evolved enough to take over the planet, but I'm betting the reign will be relatively shortlived -- and at this rate, the downfall of humanity is quite likely to take every other species with it.

All in all, I doubt anything or anyone is inherently good; but people typically strike me as being at the bottom end of the morality scale.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> I told you the reason why I believe many people like them, and you said it isn't possible. Which means that you want them to be sexually attracted to them, meaning you have an idea you like and don't want to let go.


 ...in the same way you have an idea you like and don't want to let it go. Personally I find "because they're different" to be a bit of a bland argument. Tubgirl is pretty "different" and no one wants to see that.

Also, you said that they're interesting because you can apply human characteristics to them. You can apply human characteristics to anything. Everything you can think of has been anthropomorphized in some way. Animals, cars, musical instruments, even forces of nature like wind, water, and dirt. Even death has been anthropomorphized.


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Eske said:


> There's a big difference between doing those things for survival, and doing those things for absolutely no reason whatsoever.  There are no serial-killing rapist animals, there are animals _surviving_, and that is quite different.
> 
> It's much more complex than "animals are sweet and cuddly, humans are yucky!"
> Animals have a wisdom about them which humans have lost -- to take only what is needed, to remember that we _share_ the planet, and there can be no single ruler.  Humans may have evolved enough to take over the planet, but I'm betting the reign will be relatively shortlived -- and at this rate, the downfall of humanity is quite likely to take every other species with it.
> ...



Nope, foxes are known to take only the heads of their victims leaving the body behind, while not needed to feed. 
Cats play with little animals all the time, and then kill them in slow ways.
Dogs also kill small animals, and do not touch the bodies.



Kellie Gator said:


> ...in the same way you have an idea you like and don't want to let it go. Personally I find "because they're different" to be a bit of a bland argument. Tubgirl is pretty "different" and no one wants to see that.
> 
> Also, you said that they're interesting because you can apply human characteristics to them. You can apply human characteristics to anything. Everything you can think of has been anthropomorphized in some way. Animals, cars, musical instruments, even forces of nature like wind, water, and dirt. Even death has been anthropomorphized.


 
No, you are saying that everyone who likes anthropomorphic animals likes them as a fetish, while I know that is not true. So I know my idea is on track. 

As you can see from other's posts, they say they do not like humans as much as they like these characters. Because they do not like humans as much, they need something different than humans. 

And people _do_ like the anthropomorphic things you listed. Seen kids with Cars shirts? (The movie) I do. (Also, Herbie, I'm a big fan of the old series.) People like things that they can relate to. And anthropomorphizing these things allow people to be able to relate to them, thus allowing them to like them.. Not in a sexual way, I do not want to fuck a car in the exhaust pipe. You are just talking about the animals, because a small minority of anthropomorphic animal fans have fetishes for them.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 20, 2010)

I prefer not to think about it and just embrace it. :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

Eske said:


> *
> It's much more complex than "animals are sweet and cuddly, humans are yucky!"*
> Animals have a wisdom about them which humans have lost -- to take only what is needed, to remember that we _share_ the planet, and there can be no single ruler.  Humans may have evolved enough to take over the planet, but I'm betting the reign will be relatively shortlived -- and at this rate, the downfall of humanity is quite likely to take every other species with it.
> 
> All in all, I doubt anything or anyone is inherently good; but people typically strike me as being at the bottom end of the morality scale.


After reading the rest of your post I can safely say that you contradicted yourself with that statement (the one in bold text).


----------



## Akro (Jun 20, 2010)

Im trying to think how this progressed -_-
Before I was a furry I used to read a LOT of transformation comics, like a lot. I ran through websites full of them and when I saw a really good like, human to wolf or fox or dare say dragon (yay) I just like fell into a dreamlike state about how awesome that would be.
Then I started writing, then I started mastur- ... meeting furries online.

but in all honesty Ill just throw this out there:
Every time you orgasm, endorphins are released that make whatever you were thinking about at the time more important to you...Like if you're really straight but think about gay sex a few times while orgasming your mind will start turning.
If you think about furries while doing it....you're a furry FOREVEEEER *evil face*


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Akro said:


> Im trying to think how this progressed -_-
> Before I was a furry I used to read a LOT of transformation comics, like a lot. I ran through websites full of them and when I saw a really good like, human to wolf or fox or dare say dragon (yay) I just like fell into a dreamlike state about how awesome that would be.
> Then I started writing, then I started mastur- ... meeting furries online.
> 
> ...


 
Really? Do you have a reliable source for that? I really did not know that. If it is true, I will have to start showing Fuzzy some straight porn.


----------



## Delta (Jun 20, 2010)

Well for me, I actually grew up terrified of animals until I met another family's golden retriever. She was my first best friend and I talked to her all the time. I knew she couldn't understand me and there was always a longing to be able to communicate and identify with her. Its something that past on to all animals for me and I guess its one of the reasons I took to anthropomorphic animals so fast at the age of twelve. They're readily identifiable as animals, yet human enough to do the things we do and speak like we do. Its the ultimate form of human-to-animal connection on the simplest for understanding; "We walk the same, we talk the same. We can exist together."
It also doesn't help that I love fantasy and surreality, which I believe partly contributed too.

As far as the sexual side of it goes, I was interested about sex at the age of 8. By time I was 12, when I stumbled into the fandom, my hormones were already everywhere so it just made for a more enticing experience.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know about others, but i personally have an interest in anthropomorphic animals without any fetish attached. I just can't bring myself to find them attractive, but that's my deal. There's several reasons why I think they appeal to me personally. 

They make a great literary device, something that makes the character interesting without having to flesh out a complicated personality. in certain types of stories this is great. It works in cartoons, children's books, so on. I also particularly like the aesthetics. It's interesting to draw them, there's a wide variety available for an artist to draw. 

Also yeah it's anthropomorphic. People like anthropomorphic shit. You will find fans of odd anthropomorphic things, even death and tables and so on. It is easier with animals as humans do find them cute and trustworthy. They are nasty bloodthirsty little things, but humans interact with rodents and domesticated creatures where most of the nasty has been bred out of them so the opinion has been skewed. Those that have historically been more beneficial to humans tend to have better stereotypes. Those that depends more on humans tend to be considered "friendlier" dogs vs rats, dogs vs cats. dogs are awesome companions, rats are horrible plague bearing creatures. Dogs are friendly cats are snobbish. People trust the animals they have allowed into their homes and so an anthro version while different is not threatening to them. It's a creature they have socially been trained to accept as living and with feelings, making it smarter is not a big scary gap. 
Sometimes this does lead to too much difference, too much threat, and makes it scary. werewolves, witches that can transform, devil creatures that can speak. it's not always sunshine and rainbows. 

Another thing is anthro animals have a wider range of interest. they can be applied to almost any setting, modern, fantasy, scifi, take part in what humans can, lead interesting mirrorlike lives to humans. Pirates can't really do this as much. the pirate fandom does not branch out into "military pirates. artist pirates, car loving pirates" anthro animals just make for a very easy template to represent something easily.

In terms of sexual stuff. I'm sure it has made the fandom far more popular, but it would exist without it I think. I can't be the only one on the planet that likes anthros without thinking they are sexy.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 20, 2010)

It's pretty obviously a fetish. 

Look at the ratio of clean furry content to smut, and the attention each receives, and what goes on at cons,  and try to tell me with a straight face that it's not a fetish fandom.

/thread


----------



## Delta (Jun 20, 2010)

The fandom isn't a fetish, but it attracts a lot of lonely fetish enthusiast because of its almost-too-tolerant nature.
/straightface


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 20, 2010)

Winds said:


> The fandom isn't a fetish, but it attracts a lot of lonely fetish enthusiast because of its almost-too-tolerant nature.
> /straightface


 
I once saw someone try to defend furry with 4chan, saying that it too has tons of smut and it's not just furries, after I told them this shit really isn't the norm for a fandom or subculture not admittedly blatantly about a fetish. I lol'd so hard.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 20, 2010)

For me, it was probably longing to be something more than human.  That sounds fucking crazy, and I know I'll probably never be more, but it's still something I wish for.  

/crazy.


----------



## Akro (Jun 20, 2010)

Winds said:


> The fandom isn't a fetish, but it attracts a lot of lonely fetish enthusiast because of its almost-too-tolerant nature.
> /straightface


 Its a fetish.

to the person who asked about my source, yes its reliable, its not from the intarwebs, i read a sex study because it made me horn-...interested me


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Akro said:


> to the person who asked about my source, yes its reliable, its not from the intarwebs, i read a sex study because it made me horn-...interested me


 
But according to that, we could make all the gay furries here straight. We would just have to force them to masturbate _a lot_ to straight non-furry porn? Doesn't sound very believable. Christians would have done it by now.


----------



## Akro (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> But according to that, we could make all the gay furries here straight. We would just have to force them to masturbate _a lot_ to straight non-furry porn? Doesn't sound very believable. Christians would have done it by now.


 Well I wouldnt imagine you would be able to /force/ someone to masturbate to something, cause then they arent enjoying it which would be like, counter-intuitive wouldnt it? They would have to be willing I would think


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Akro said:


> Well I wouldnt imagine you would be able to /force/ someone to masturbate to something, cause then they arent enjoying it which would be like, counter-intuitive wouldnt it? They would have to be willing I would think


 
I could masturbate them. That way they would enjoy it as well, but would be forced to watch the porn on the screen. (Head restraints)

Akro, we have found a way to reverse gayness. Call the Pope.


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, just think about it. Every time we saw an anthropomorphic animal as kids they were in spectacular situations. They've been romanticized to us since we were born. It is escapism, in a way, because we associate all these wonderful feelings of discovery, adventure, and what have you with these characters, and creating our own character kind of unlocks these possibilities in our minds.

I know another part of it for me is that I just find the human head to be awkward and aesthetically displeasing.

\Didn't read the thread.


----------



## Delta (Jun 20, 2010)

Blues said:


> I once saw someone try to defend furry with 4chan, saying that it too has tons of smut and it's not just furries, after I told them this shit really isn't the norm for a fandom or subculture not admittedly blatantly about a fetish. I lol'd so hard.


 Wait they tried to use 4chan as a comparison in the fandom's defense, or am I reading this wrong?
Why does the internet collect so many idiots, Blue? It makes me sad.



Akro said:


> Its a fetish.


 Explain or shut up.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 20, 2010)

Winds said:


> Wait the tried to use 4chan as a comparison in the fandom's defense, Or am I reading this wrong?
> Why does the internet collect so many idiots, Blue? It makes me sad.
> 
> 
> Explain or shut up.


 Well if we find Anthropomorphic things _attractive_, then one could say it's a fetish.  That's my ideology anyway.

Attractive in a... you know... kinda way.


----------



## Eske (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> Nope, foxes are known to take only the heads of their victims leaving the body behind, while not needed to feed.
> Cats play with little animals all the time, and then kill them in slow ways.
> Dogs also kill small animals, and do not touch the bodies.


 


Kellie Gator said:


> After reading the rest of your post I can safely say that you contradicted yourself with that statement (the one in bold text).



Oh well.  So maybe I'm wrong.  -shrug-

It's just how _I_ perceive things.  Like I said earlier, maybe it's tied into my childhood.  I really don't know -- none of us do.  It's all just speculation, anyway.  c:


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 20, 2010)

We gotta ask Kellie if she remembers when all the furry smut started? I mean, we had Fritz the cat, but I think that was a dark comedy rather than porn.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> And people _do_ like the anthropomorphic things you listed. Seen kids with Cars shirts? (The movie) I do. (Also, Herbie, I'm a big fan of the old series.) People like things that they can relate to. And anthropomorphizing these things allow people to be able to relate to them, thus allowing them to like them.. Not in a sexual way, I do not want to fuck a car in the exhaust pipe. You are just talking about the animals, because a small minority of anthropomorphic animal fans have fetishes for them.


I never said they didn't like them, I only said that there were no specific fandoms/fetish clubs for things like anthropomorphic furniture and vehicles. I still don't understand why this "anthro" fandom only covers animals. My only theory is that since the dawn of times there have been humans who fuck animals. It's disgusting and I don't approve of it, but it's perfectly natural. Humans can get off to animals, and as such they can get off to animals that look like people, and I see no other logical reason for the big appeal of these animals other than fetishism.

I mean sure, the Looney Tunes and other cartoon animals are likable because they have very unique and interesting personalities and they make us laugh, but everyone in this fandom are more interested in creating "avatars" for themselves with dull personalities that serve no real purpose. These avatars are also common in porn. Coincidence? Fuck no.

Last but not least, "a small minority"? Where the hell have you been?



Blues said:


> It's pretty obviously a fetish.
> 
> Look at the ratio of clean furry content to smut, and the attention each receives, and what goes on at cons,  and try to tell me with a straight face that it's not a fetish fandom.
> 
> /thread


 in b4 someone will bring up the "but most art on FA is CLEAN!" argument.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I never said they didn't like them, I only said that there were no specific fandoms/fetish clubs for things like anthropomorphic furniture and vehicles. I still don't understand why this "anthro" fandom only covers animals. My only theory is that since the dawn of times there have been humans who fuck animals. It's disgusting and I don't approve of it, but it's perfectly natural. Humans can get off to animals, and as such they can get off to animals that look like people, and I see no other logical reason for the big appeal of these animals other than fetishism.



Some say that yiff is bestiality without the guilt.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Some say that yiff is bestiality without the guilt.


 
Who says this? 
D:


----------



## Alstor (Jun 20, 2010)

If you think about it, anthro animals have a bit more creative output than ninjas or pirates. You can't a ninja have shoulder long, pink and blond hair, nor can you make a pirate represent the sensitive feeling you have inside of you. I think the creativity of making animals have human characteristics is what gives it its appeal.


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Last but not least, "a small minority"? Where the hell have you been?


 
A big majority in the furry community, a small minority as a whole. People who like mascots or Disney characters are liking anthropomorphic characters, but they don't want to fuck them.

Also, I just ruined my 666 post count.




Alstor said:


> If you think about it, anthro animals have a bit more creative output than ninjas or pirates. You can't a ninja have shoulder long, pink and blond hair, nor can you make a pirate represent the sensitive feeling you have inside of you. I think the creativity of making animals have human characteristics is what gives it its appeal.


 
Says who? And I can draw them doing all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> Says who? And I can draw them doing all kinds of stuff.


 I applaud you. But can you make them rave while keeping it original?


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I applaud you. But can you make them rave while keeping it original?


 
I could but making GIF's takes too long, especially with this level of art.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> I could but making GIF's takes too long, especially with this level of art.


 <-----

You see this face? This is the face of not giving a shit if it's a GIF or not.


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Alstor said:


> <-----
> 
> You see this face? This is the face of not giving a shit if it's a GIF or not.


 
If it's not good I refuse to make it. I don't make anything less than wonderful when it comes to art.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> If it's not good I refuse to make it. I don't make anything less than wonderful when it comes to art.


 Tally, all of your art is wonderful. Don't be so hard on yourself.

On topic, I think the childhood factor also comes into play. Let's be fair: ninjas and pirates were dumb compared to Bugs Bunny and Pepe Le Pew.


----------



## Tao (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't like people


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Normally I'd tell you to bite me , but yeah, you're right.
> 
> You know Roald Dahl's The Witches? I thought it would be cool to be turned into a mouse.



Lol furries and their twisted ass fetishes...oh w8 :|

So yea it's just that hey a talking dog with human intellegance and is able to mimic a person just makes them really cool to me I guess, I've always liked
animals and a talking one would be neat


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Some say that yiff is bestiality without the guilt.


 TRUTH


Tao said:


> I don't like people


 A lot of people don't like people, but they still don't turn into furfags because of it.


south syde dobe said:


> So yea it's just that hey a talking dog with human intellegance and is able to mimic a person just makes them really cool to me I guess, I've always liked
> animals and a talking one would be neat


 Okay, but _why?_ I still believe you simply just fap to them.


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Okay, but _why?_ I still believe you simply just fap to them.


 
What about all the non-furries who like these characters?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> What about all the non-furries who like these characters?


 There's a difference between simply liking something and having an obsessive and questionable interest in it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Okay, but _why?_ I still believe you simply just fap to them.



Are you stupid or retarded?
Just cause someone thinks they are cool doesn't mean they are going to fap to it, if what you say are true then
I'd be fapping to anime porn but I don't like stuff like that. It appeals to me cause it's an animal but you can also
relate to it since it has human like features and has equal intelligence.


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> There's a difference between simply liking something and having an obsessive and questionable interest in it.


 
You are asking what the appeal in them is, not why are people obsessed and have questionable interests in them.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> You are asking what the appeal in them is, not why are people obsessed and have questionable interests in them.



Tally has a point there OP


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Are you stupid or retarded?
> Just cause someone thinks they are cool doesn't mean they are going to fap to it, if what you say are true then
> I'd be fapping to anime porn but I don't like stuff like that. It appeals to me cause it's an animal but you can also
> relate to it since it has human like features and has equal intelligence.


 Back to the "they are cool and we can relate to them!" when we can relate to human beings just as easily. Of course I know you guys think they're cool, I'm simply asking you _why_ they are so cool, because I get the impression that you guys have no clue why you like them, or that you're hiding some dark secret.


----------



## Kazdrax (Jun 20, 2010)

Just seemed natural. Scales, claws, horns sharp teeth, tails, wings, and slit pupils are just incredibly attractive o_o


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Back to the "they are cool and we can relate to them!" when we can relate to human beings just as easily. Of course I know you guys think they're cool, I'm simply asking you _why_ they are so cool, because I get the impression that you guys have no clue why you like them, or that you're hiding some dark secret.


 
And I am simply telling, we don't think they are as cool as you seem to think we do. I just like the [clean] art and images, and think they are a nice change to normal humans in media. I prefer humans in every aspect, but I still like anthropomorphic animals. 

You might want to go talk to the people who are "obsessed and have questionable interests in them".


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Back to the "they are cool and we can relate to them!" when we can relate to human beings just as easily. Of course I know you guys think they're cool, I'm simply asking you _why_ they are so cool, because I get the impression that you guys have no clue why you like them, or that you're hiding some dark secret.



I kinda told you if you'd read the whole post, it's like they are people but then they also combine certain aspects of animals that makes them appealing, the ears, muzzle, tail and so forth makes them alot more interesting to look at then just a typical person.  I am also having a hard time trying to see what you are trying to find out, that's like asking a basketball fan why he likes basketball.


----------



## Eske (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Back to the "they are cool and we can relate to them!" when we can relate to human beings just as easily. Of course I know you guys think they're cool, I'm simply asking you _why_ they are so cool, because I get the impression that you guys have no clue why you like them, or that you're hiding some dark secret.



Sometimes there isn't really an obvious reason.

I don't know _why_ I like eating strawberries, but I do.
I don't know _why_ I prefer certain types of people to others, but I do.
I don't know _why_ I even _have_ a favourite colour, but I do.

Just because someone can't place a satisfying reason as to why they like the things they do, does not necessarily mean it's a repression of deep, dark, naughty secrets.



Edit: Ninja'd.



south syde dobe said:


> I am also having a hard time trying to  see what you are trying to find out, that's like asking a basketball fan  why he likes basketball.



Bingo.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

The same could be said about other interests, I like anime quite a bit but I can't just pinpoint it to one thing or so...it's just something that appeals to me as well
as football and other hobbies and interests.


----------



## Tao (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie's just upset that we don't want to see Pepe le Pew's penis

in my opinion


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I am also having a hard time trying to see what you are trying to find out, that's like asking a basketball fan why he likes basketball.


 Basketball is a pretty innocent and casual thing, but furries tend to like anthropomorphic animals so much they make some "avatar" that they use to pretend that they are such an animal and in some cases dress up in a big animal costume. When it's taken to that level I have a hard time believing it's just a casual hobby thing.

But maybe I just don't understand because I don't see how there can be anything enjoyable in this fandom besides the sheer perversion of it. As far as "clean" furries go, they don't really do much else than draw bland pictures and they're terrible at any kinds of storytelling, originality or entertainment in general.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Basketball is a pretty innocent and casual thing, but furries tend to like anthropomorphic animals so much they make some "avatar" that they use to pretend that they are such an animal and in some cases dress up in a big animal costume. When it's taken to that level I have a hard time believing it's just a casual hobby thing.
> 
> But maybe I just don't understand because I don't see how there can be anything enjoyable in this fandom besides the sheer perversion of it. Furries don't really do much else than draw mediocre pictures and they're terrible at any kinds of storytelling and originality.



I don't see why it's a big deal if you make an avy for yourself online, you can be pretty much anything online but IRL I don't have anything furry related and even the few friends that know I'm a furry don't even know what I'm called online so I'm not obsessed with it as you seem to make out to be. What I think is enjoyable is the fact that you can express yourself with a different character and try to be creative (even though most fail at that anyways) and sometimes it's fun to see what other people come up with.  There are some furries who is strictly in it for porn and the only thing they find enjoyable is fapping to half human, half animals fucking each other in the ass but that's not the case for everyone but honestly it's just that it's something that clicks in your head and you just can't find a good reason why you really like it.  I know football isn't anywhere as perverted as furry but yea the reason why I like it is sorta unclear, in the most basic way to put it, it's just two opposing teams running up and down the field with a football trying to score but it still appeals to me in some way.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

Tao said:


> Kellie's just upset that we don't want to see Pepe le Pew's penis
> 
> in my opinion


 I was much more upset when people kept sending me messages because they wanted to see it.


----------



## Willow (Jun 20, 2010)

Imagination

You know, what if things that don't normally talk or walk or do human things could all of a sudden
Most commonly, animals

It also goes back to I guess for most people, surrounding themselves with childhood comforts such as cartoon, and animals, and stuffed toys, and things like that


----------



## Tao (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I was much more upset when people kept sending me messages because they wanted to see it.


 
Well to be fair, Pepe le Pew is pretty hot


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I was much more upset when people kept sending me messages because they wanted to see it.



Did you read my above post?


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Basketball is a pretty innocent and casual thing, but furries tend to like anthropomorphic animals so much they make some "avatar" that they use to pretend that they are such an animal and in some cases dress up in a big animal costume. When it's taken to that level I have a hard time believing it's just a casual hobby thing.
> 
> But maybe I just don't understand because I don't see how there can be anything enjoyable in this fandom besides the sheer perversion of it. As far as "clean" furries go, they don't really do much else than draw bland pictures and they're terrible at any kinds of storytelling, originality or entertainment in general.



...

I give up. You know what, fine.

I fap to everyone's avatar.
I love to imagine myself having sex with cartoon characters.
I yiff a lot because I love these characters.
I am a homosexual fox.
I DO want to fuck Herbie up his exhaust pipe.

Now my dark secrets are out, maybe you can give it a rest? These reasons are the only possible reasons why I like cartoon animals with human traits.

And now that I have confessed what you want to hear, I can go to bed.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 20, 2010)

*Imagine a talking dog that can shoot things. That's why.*


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

Stop ignoring me OP, I won't go away >:[


----------



## Trance (Jun 20, 2010)

> Originally posted by Tally
> 
> And now that I have confessed what you want to hear, I can go to bed



It's only 5:00pm though.    :/


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> It's only 5:00pm though.    :/


 
It's 12:02 AM here, and I have to get up in 7 hours.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

1) they're different
2) they still look good
3) they retain the capabilities/advantages of humans (speech, opposable thumbs...)
4) fur feels good.  super soldiers, pirates, ninjas and robots don't.  (and they arguably don't look as good either)
5) anthropomorphic objects?  like...  otherwise inanimate objects?  they don't have any real capabilities in the first place...  it's harder to fool the brain into thinking a rock is attractive.


----------



## Trance (Jun 20, 2010)

> Originally posted by Tally
> 
> It's 12:02 AM here




What country do you live in Tally?!

I'm gonna guess... Sweden?


----------



## Kayze (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Bullshit. Animals kill, eat, and rape each other (in some cases) and most animals only care about their own survival. Humans aren't much worse because we do that too. Other than that, the worst thing we ever did was build some houses and make the planet warmer.


It varies. By a general rule of thumb, yes we do care for our survival and animals lust on survival. However, there's also times like when a animal protects their owner or we are willing to sacrifice our own well being for another. What drives that might be the whole mysterious thing in us that controls personality, care, and compassion. Be it a soul or whatever, I don't know, but there is something more.

And btw, humans account for roughly 2% of the carbon in the atmosphere. Global Warming is a scare tactic that generates revenue for Al Gore. While it has truth in that carbon emissions are potentially harmful to our planet, it doesn't mean we're drastically changing weather patterns, for history has shown that temperatures change over time to be colder or warmer, which is quite possible for a rotating earth that I'm sure doesn't perfectly rotate smoothly.


Kellie Gator said:


> Seeing as you're using an avatar of a shirtless Lombax, I'm inclined to disagree.


 Yeah, he should put on a shirt like all the other animals in the wild! Oh wait... Well, we have a shirt on at all times, right? Oh wait... Beach goers/surfers...



Kellie Gator said:


> Which kind of brings me to my point. It doesn't seem like furries are interested in anthropomorphism for the sake of storytelling or anything like that, it essentially boils down to "anthros are so cute/hot!" Which means that you are sexually attracted to them, meaning you have a fetish.


 I do agree there's a lot of sexually desired furries, but sex in general can be something that is overly thought of by anyone (not just furs). So, combining the two only creates a difference in material. Otherwise, I know of asexual furries, furries that just RP (normally straight furs ), furries that feel they're spiritually connected to their fursona, etc. There's furry artists that love to draw their fursona and other furries, but refuse to do sexual explicit art of any nature.

And to be honest, sexual attraction does not mean fetish. It could, but that's due to other matters in addition, and not just sexual attraction. If you must have fursona sexual interactions to get off, or otherwise it's an actual lust to have fursona sexual situations, then it's a fetish. I mean, calling it a fetish by just attraction would be like giving another a foot massage and they get aroused, or tickling the other and they get aroused. Does it means tickling is arousing them? In terms of the action, yes, but in terms of the psychological aspect it could just be the domination, the touching/feeling sensation that makes them frisky. Unless they need or otherwise lust being tickled or having their feet played with specifically, then it's not a fetish.

But yes, there are furries that fit in the fetish category, especially people that overly indulge in their fursonas during RL interactions and use fursuits for sexual reasons as well.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 20, 2010)

I feel like we can associate with animals to express ourselves, and our interests.  We can associate with them due to their human intelligences, and as someone said before, they're cute and sexy at the same time (at least to some of us).


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 20, 2010)

Kobu said:


> I feel like we can associate with animals to express ourselves, and our interests.  We can associate with them due to their human intelligences, and as someone said before, they're cute and sexy at the same time (at least to some of us).


Agreed


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 20, 2010)

It's because we're all a little bit zoophilic (admitting it is not an easy thing to doo!)


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It's because we're all a little bit zoophilic (admitting it is not an easy thing to doo!)


 No I'm n...

...Fuck


----------



## Kobu (Jun 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It's because we're all a little bit zoophilic (admitting it is not an easy thing to doo!)


 I wouldn't say that's necessarily true.  Anthro's and actual animals are worlds apart.


----------



## kashaki (Jun 20, 2010)

They're cute. Thats it really.



posts: 314
would you like some Pi? lol thanks FAF. you made my day


----------



## Ames (Jun 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Imagination


 






Yeah, I've also found that aspect to be quite appealing in furries.

The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2010)

Kobu said:


> I wouldn't say that's necessarily true.  Anthro's and actual animals are worlds apart.


 
yet you probably fap to furry porn that has dog cock


----------



## Kobu (Jun 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> yet you probably fap to furry porn that has dog   cock


How would you know...  Are you... spying on me?


JamesB said:


> Yeah, I've also found that aspect to be quite appealing in furries.
> 
> The possibilities are endless!


HAHAHA.  Oh my god that Spongebob reference tore me to pieces.  

God that's funny.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 20, 2010)

Kobu said:


> I wouldn't say that's necessarily true.  Anthro's and actual animals are worlds apart.


 
By that logic, so are cartoon animal cubs and actual human children.

Whoops, did I just start a babyfur debate? Bad Fuzzy, bad!


----------



## Kobu (Jun 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> By that logic, so are cartoon animal cubs and actual human children.
> 
> Whoops, did I just start a babyfur debate? Bad Fuzzy, bad!


 I suppose.  Not really sure what to say to that.


----------



## Kayze (Jun 20, 2010)

Onto a topic reply, lots of different reasons. Some people find it as a safety blanket psychologically due to childhood cartoons, others can feel they connect with an animal as a reason for not agreeing with society norms, some find it as something different than what they're always used to (can also be ther sexual appeal fo a human but the cute/indifference of an animal blend to be appealing).

For me, I like the style, the difference, and well, it's cool to have something different than just the same old thing in terms of fantasy settings and what not. But as a kid, I always liked the comforting feel of "animals are your friends" that shows like Rocko's Modern Life, Angry Beavers, etc cartoons showed to some degree. So, it roots from there, not to say those shows convert people or so, but it can catch appeal.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> It's because we're all a little bit zoophilic (admitting it is not an easy thing to doo!)


 I find the animals appealing, but only with human appendages. Animal dongs are gross.

So, although the half animal side is cute/cool, I'd safely say I'm a bit far from being a zoophilic, but technically am an off shoot of it.


----------



## Riv (Jun 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Basketball is a pretty innocent and casual thing, but furries tend to like anthropomorphic animals so much they make some "avatar" that they use to pretend that they are such an animal and in some cases dress up in a big animal costume. When it's taken to that level I have a hard time believing it's just a casual hobby thing.


 
Ummm.... Look here, here, here, and bridging the great divide, here. Oftentimes, those people are equally, or even more, obsessed with living vicariously through their teams, than furries are about living vicariously through a fursona.

But now that we're being honest, that's why. That's why I'm a furry. Vicarious existence. My real self is boring and work-obsessed, so I try to be random, and fun, and expressive, through the fandom. That way I can avoid being a self-repressed lunatic while also saving face in real life and not fucking up my relationships or reputation.


----------



## Trance (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm not sure about the zoophilic thing.  If you like the porn, then you probably are mildly zoophilic.  If you take any of it into real life though...Thats just fucked up...


----------



## Stormrunner (Jun 20, 2010)

I've drawn and have been encouraged to draw animals since I was a child.  No, my parents aren't furry - but I loved animals and that is what got me into art (which I went to university for).  Obviously I draw humans also (see gallery).  Unknowingly when I was really young I drew upright animals walking around, then later realized they only walk on all fours except for certain species.

But humans have been drawing animals since the dawn of time, and the ancient Egyptians had anthropomorphic gods.  This isn't a recent trend.  

I dunno, in general the only reason I come to FA is because they don't shun my animal art (anthropomorphic or not).  I've been told off by members of other galleries because I draw what I draw because it's "furry" and I'm a sex craved lunatic.  Uhh yeah I'm getting married to one person, I'm disabled, and I live with my parents atm because of it - yeah okay.

I find a LOT of the terminology in the fandom just plan stupid personally.

I won't get into the anthro/feral thing...well yeah I will.  No matter four legs or two if it talks like a human and acts humanistic its Anthropomorphic!

As for my character.  Stormrunner started out as a Beast Era Transformer, but then again there have been animals in Transformers since the beginning (Dinobots, Ravage, Laserbeak etc).

Anyway sorry about the rambling post.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 20, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> I'm not sure about the zoophilic thing.  If you like the porn, then you probably are mildly zoophilic.  If you take any of it into real life though...Thats just fucked up...


 I think the majority of us will agree with this


----------



## Trance (Jun 20, 2010)

> Originally posted by Kobu
> 
> I think the majority of us will agree with this



Ha, and I kinda figured i'd get flamed for that one.  Well, not the last bit...


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jun 20, 2010)

Cartoon animals allow us to poke fun at ourselves and others. They also get away with things most of us wouldn't be caught dead doing.


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 20, 2010)

Tally said:


> They are different enough to keep our interest, but similar enough for us to apply human characteristics to.


 
Definitely this. About the best I've heard it described. Sweet and to the point. I was wondering the same thing, though. Why is it so arousing/interesting/awesome? I don't really know. But as long as I love it, why question it? I mean besides the fact that many people would agree it's EXTREMELY disturbing.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 20, 2010)

Phrozen_Sky said:


> Definitely this. About the best I've heard it described. Sweet and to the point. I was wondering the same thing, though. Why is it so arousing/interesting/awesome? I don't really know. But as long as I love it, why question it? I mean besides the fact that many people would agree it's EXTREMELY disturbing.


 Who knows, why do we like _anything?  _Hormones I tell you!! Or something like that...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 20, 2010)

Eske said:


> For the most part, though, animals are just better.  Animals have that innocence about them, while humanity is so tainted and disgusting.


 
This.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Lol at people who find humans disgusting. You don't know what it's like to be a blowfish, except that you are stupider. Who says that means you're any less tainted.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Lol at people who find humans disgusting. You don't know what it's like to be a blowfish, except that you are stupider. Who says that means you're any less tainted.


 
I never said I was less tainted, I'm human after all ^^


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> What country do you live in Tally?!
> 
> I'm gonna guess... Sweden?


 
Finland. Close guess though.



south syde dobe said:


> Stop ignoring me OP, I won't go away >:[



You went away, but so did OP.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Stop ignoring me OP, I won't go away >:[


Unlike you people I actually go to sleep at night.

Also, the reason I ignored that post you love so much is because you didn't say something that hadn't been said before, IMO.



Kayze said:


> I do agree there's a lot of sexually desired furries, but sex in general can be something that is overly thought of by anyone (not just furs). So, combining the two only creates a difference in material. Otherwise, I know of asexual furries, furries that just RP (normally straight furs ), furries that feel they're spiritually connected to their fursona, etc. There's furry artists that love to draw their fursona and other furries, but refuse to do sexual explicit art of any nature.


I have a hard time believing there are any real asexual furries, they just want to be a special little snowflake like so many other furries want. And I know these people exist, all I'm saying is that their interest in anthropomorphic animals seems to be a bit pointless and there's a good chance they're just in denial because they don't want to look bad. What they fail to realize is that fetishes are a perfectly natural thing and it doesn't have to be bad any way. Sure, people will make fun of them, but all fetishes are made fun of. You don't see the scat enthusiasts crying about when people make fun of them.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> It's because we're all a little bit zoophilic (admitting it is not an easy thing to doo!)


 murr <3



KarabinerCoyote said:


> Cartoon animals allow us to poke fun at  ourselves and others. They also get away with things most of us wouldn't  be caught dead doing.


 I like this theory, the problem is that there are so many furries who take themselves so damn seriously and whenever someone makes a joke about furries they raeg and cry about it on WikiFur.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 21, 2010)

Why do people like things? My dad asked me the OP's question lightheartedly. I responded "Why do you like painting little figures?" No one knows why the like things.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 21, 2010)

From what I know, furries are considered 'package'.
They always come with one more thing.
That be fetish, autism or other brain disorders, I don't know, they still are two-in-one.

I don't especially like anthromorphic animals, but I like them being a bit more humanoid.
'Being a furry' is not a reason for liking anthros. Not all furries like anthros, not all anthro fans are furries.

I think the word 'worship' is very bold. Even while most furries have animal spirits in their human bodies, that doesn't mean there is a significant god to them. That would make them a cult.

Are they weird, after all? Even considering that you, for example like cartoons much more than other things, may seem weird to others. I think it's weird and for example my time to watch cartoons passed a long ago.
It is not exactly affinity. It might also be people who were affected by kenomimi anime and manga that you really hate.
It might also be just people who were invited and liked the idea.

Don't jump onto conclusions so fast.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Unlike *you people* I actually go to sleep at night.


 
Don't call Southsyde "you people", you cracker-ass Swedish meatball. He prefers to be called African-American.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 22, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Don't call Southsyde "you people", you cracker-ass Swedish meatball. He prefers to be called African-American.


 I lol'd so hard... XD


----------



## Riv (Jun 22, 2010)

I just realized something relevant (thanks to my sister, who is somehow weirder than I am).

She knows someone, through fanfiction.net, who writes gay slash fanfictions about soccer players. Therefore, strange sexual fetishes can be attached to anything; just because some of the members indulge in erotic fantasies, you can't accuse everyone that belongs to a certain fan base of being sexually attracted to its focus.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 22, 2010)

Riv said:


> I just realized something relevant (thanks to my sister, who is somehow weirder than I am).
> 
> She knows someone, through fanfiction.net, who writes gay slash fanfictions about soccer players. Therefore, strange sexual fetishes can be attached to anything; just because some of the members indulge in erotic fantasies, you can't accuse everyone that belongs to a certain fan base of being sexually attracted to its focus.


 
Hey, I've read "Argel Fucks David Beckham", too!


----------



## Shadow99611 (Jun 24, 2010)

Small and brief thought. If we like the fact that animals are 'untainted' and are innocent and don't suffer as we do. Wouldn't anthropomorphosizing them cause the said animals to become tainted and thus no longer of interest? Or do we relate to them better that way? A somewhat, 'mid level' innocent, yet with a taste of human enough to cloud judgment and create a sense of familiarity....... (I have too much time on my hands)


----------



## Kobu (Jun 24, 2010)

Shadow99611 said:


> Small and brief thought. If we like the fact that animals are 'untainted' and are innocent and don't suffer as we do. Wouldn't anthropomorphosizing them cause the said animals to become tainted and thus no longer of interest? Or do we relate to them better that way? A somewhat, 'mid level' innocent, yet with a taste of human enough to cloud judgment and create a sense of familiarity....... (I have too much time on my hands)


 I'm going to assume that Anthro's would have our same human intelligence.  I'd go so far to say they'd probably be just as "tainted" as modern day humans.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 24, 2010)

Every time I see this thread, I think of Jerry Seinfeld.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 24, 2010)

Kobu said:


> I'm going to assume that Anthro's would have our same human intelligence.  I'd go so far to say they'd probably be just as "tainted" as modern day humans.


 
It would probably be paradise for every furry here if the world was changed to anthro and humans. I'd be fine with it since I'll still stay human and all.....I'm not so sure about the priests though.....


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 24, 2010)

See humans everyday.  Gets boring. 
Anthro chars are still human like but just different enough to keep it from getting boring.



Tally said:


> They are different enough to keep our interest, but similar enough for us to apply human characteristics to.



^ this basicaly.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 24, 2010)

I like the art style and the community. This fandom is the most creative and expressive and furries always inspire me with the things that they create. I'm speaking here a writer and journalist.

Oh! And my bestest, bestest friend in the whole world is a furry <3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 24, 2010)

Shadow99611 said:


> Small and brief thought. If we like the fact that animals are 'untainted' and are innocent and don't suffer as we do. Wouldn't anthropomorphosizing them cause the said animals to become tainted and thus no longer of interest?


Furries will make up all kinds of excuses to cover up their fetish. :V



Stargazer Bleu said:


> See humans everyday.  Gets boring.
> Anthro chars are still human like but just different enough to keep it from getting boring.


 That doesn't even make a whole lot of sense, because humans aren't meant to be judged by how they look, but by their personality. Same can be said for a lot of anthropomorphic cartoon characters, too.


Thlayli said:


> I like the art style and the community. This fandom is the most creative and expressive and furries always inspire me with the things that they create. I'm speaking here a writer and journalist.
> 
> Oh! And my bestest, bestest friend in the whole world is a furry <3


 I would rather chop off my tits than admit that the furry fandom is "creative", after the millionth blue fox fursona with angel wings and a neon-glowing cock you just can't compliment furries for being creative anymore.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 24, 2010)

Sounds like someone is a little jealous of people that have talent ;3

Bow down.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> That doesn't even make a whole lot of sense, because humans aren't meant to be judged by how they look, but by their personality. Same can be said for a lot of anthropomorphic cartoon characters, too.



Didnt mean to sound like it was judging.  Just one of those been there done that things.
Still prefer real people of course.
It is just something different.

Kind of like a aunt of mine hates any kind of shows that cant happen in real life or not at the present time. She just hates things like that.

I like it cause of that reason. I still like real life things of course, just love the fictional things as well.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 24, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Didnt mean to sound like it was judging.  Just one of those been there done that things.
> Still prefer real people of course.
> It is just something different.
> 
> ...


 
Yep. Real life can be boring at times for some people and watching something or drawing something out of the ordinary can really take that boredom away. ;D


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 24, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> Sounds like someone is a little jealous of people that have talent ;3
> 
> Bow down.


Who the fuck am I supposed to be jealous of? Jay Naylor? David Hopkins? Immelmann? ZEN?



Stargazer Bleu said:


> Didnt mean to sound like it was judging.  Just one of those been there done that things.
> Still prefer real people of course.
> It is just something different.
> 
> ...


 THERE ARE HUMANS IN FICTION TOO, HOLY SHIT. And they can be interesting, too. As a nice example, Rambo is far more iconic and interesting than anything furries have ever created, even though he kind of boils down to a stereotyped action hero who  always defeats those who dare oppose the almighty USA.


----------



## Browder (Jun 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Who the fuck am I supposed to be jealous of? Jay Naylor? David Hopkins? Immelmann? ZEN?


 
Actually with the exception of David Hopkins, I envy all of them for their artistic ability alone. Just saying.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> THERE ARE HUMANS IN FICTION TOO, HOLY SHIT. And they can be interesting, too. As a nice example, Rambo is far more iconic and interesting than anything furries have ever created.



I Know i didnt exctaly mention it but I also ment human shows. 
I enjoy star trek, star wars, Lord of the rings, robin hood (no not the disney version), Bond movies, Rambo is good too and I own many of these and more.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Actually with the exception of David Hopkins, I envy all of them for their artistic ability alone. Just saying.


 You should feel bad.


----------



## Willow (Jun 24, 2010)

It might also be an escapist thing


----------



## Marley (Jun 24, 2010)

I can honestly say I didn't come here for the porn. My sexual thoughts towards anthro characters have always been a little scarce. I feel out of place...


----------



## Shadow99611 (Jun 24, 2010)

Maybe, to destroy my previous rant, anthros are just different and different is cool....


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 24, 2010)

I'll be completely honest. Before I was into anthros, I was into BDSM. Then I got into puppyplay, and having an anthro "fursona" appealed to me then. So, being honest, yes. It's a fetish, first and foremost. But I also enjoy the less sexual parts, like fursuiting and wearing tails. I find that more fun than sexual.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 24, 2010)

Shadow99611 said:


> Maybe, to destroy my previous rant, anthros are just different and different is cool....


Being "different" does not automatically make it cool.



Liar said:


> I'll be completely honest. Before I was into anthros, I was into BDSM. Then I got into puppyplay, and having an anthro "fursona" appealed to me then. So, being honest, yes. It's a fetish, first and foremost. But I also enjoy the less sexual parts, like fursuiting and wearing tails. I find that more fun than sexual.


That's more like it. Furry being a "fetish" doesn't even have to be a bad thing, all I'm saying is that it makes more sense to me than all the other excuses that furries will spew out of their mouths.


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> That's more like it. Furry being a "fetish" doesn't even have to be a bad thing, all I'm saying is that it makes more sense to me than all the other excuses that furries will spew out of their mouths.


 Agreed, I mean what's the point of porn of it if you just "find anthros cool"? I mean, I find tanks cool but I'd rather not see Mammoth on Scorpion action.


----------

